# Freecycle help needed!



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, does anyone use Freecycle?  I've just joined and offered an item which has now been taken...how do I update my original post to say it's been taken?  Off to clear out more stuff from the garage now!!

Thanks,

Peacelily xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

If its the same as the one in my area you just copy and paste the original post, but edit it to say "TAKEN" instead of "OFFERED" then post it as a new post.


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you, I'll try that


----------

